# State Fair or not...?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My kids want to go to State Fair... They are showing percentage does, and would have to show in open class since there is not a youth show <only for market and commercial goats>.

We'd have to check in on Aug 21st evening or Aug 22nd morning, and can't leave until afternoon on 23rd.

It costs $8.00 to park per day
$27.00 for a book of 11 exhibitor entry coupons

An hour drive one way.

Kids would be excused from school

Would you do it?

I don't think the does have a chance against open company, but the experience of going....

We are trying to build the girls up, they look sunken on around the mid section, if we can get them both past that, then they'd be just fine. We're feeding them like crazy right now....But with the heat they don't eat a whole lot...
I think my son's doe would do okay, but it's my daughter's doe that looks so scrawny...

Deadline for entries has to be postmarked by July 11th, meaning I have to get it out in the mail TOMORROW, or it would cost me an extra $10.

I didn't look into this sooner because I was under the impression they had a youth breeding stock show and our county isn't doing the 4-H/FFA project judging until the end of this month, and that's when projects got selected for state fair.

I'll be talking to my husband this afternoon when he gets home, but I'm just not sure. Parking for 2 days would be $16, one book of exhibitor tickets should be plenty for us so that's $27, we can pack a cooler, and one tank of gas should be sufficient.
Would prepare them for next year, since they plan on showing market goats, and commercial/percentage or even some fullbloods....

County show is the 28th, and we'll either do one or two other county shows on the 18th and 25th.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

I would say it depends on how much money you are willing to spend and if you think you can get the does looking a little better. It would be a great experience for your kids and they could learn a lot from it. I think it would be fun if it's possible. Good luck!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

State fairs are great expirience! You see all kinds of different people and goats. There's some things to be learned at them for sure, as with any show. I personally would do it if I could.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks, I really want them to do it, but I think we may pass this year  Instead, we'll try to do 3 county fairs instead of 2, then on top of that do our county show. I try to do everything on my income <I'm a stay at home mom>, and we just have so much to do around here....It kind of weighs out do I want to get the barn finished...or take them to state fair. They can show more goats and do the youth shows with market goats next year, or open show or both. 
Oh there is also a costume contest in a couple of weeks and that will be fun too  I've never been to the state fair and would love to go for the goat show, but doubt we'll get to go because the kids will have school that day.


----------

